# Is this possible on the Fire?



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

Maybe I am missing the obvious but when I finish reading a sample and buy the book , shouldn't it download the book and pick up where the sample left off? I know iBooks does that for my iPad so I would assume its feasible for the Fire to be able to do it as well. Am I doing something wrong or do I really have to make a note of the page I left off on in the sample and browse to that location on the Fire to pick up where I left off. Its not the end of the world but having the book pick up where the sample left off would be nice and since sometimes the sample locations don't correspond to the full book and I have to hunt for my stopping point in the sample, it would be a nice feature.

I have the iPad but prefer my Fire by far but this is the one thing that drives me crazy about the Kindle family. Is it that hard to make the book pick up where the sample left off? especially since whispersync can determine where I was in any book at anytime from any Kindle reading device or app. Maybe I'm missing the obvious?
If there isn't a better way or doing it now, I would like to definitely see this feature in the future and I am sure others would agree


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as I know (not having ever bought any books from within a sample on any device, but from having read comments here) none of the Kindles devices do that.  It would be cool, and I would recommend it to Amazon.  

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah, that is something that has annoyed MANY of us since the first Kindle was the only one.


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree it would be cool. My impression has always been that they are separate files. I'd suggest it!


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Done it several times and yes you get a new file. I then delete the sample file. I find where I left off reading by noting the "location" of the last page I read on the sample and then go to that location in the real book. Pretty straight forward I think.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Cant say its ever bothered me before, only takes a few seconds to skip back to where i was


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The sample and the book file are indeed completely separate files.  The sample file doesn't have DRM, either, so may be shared freely.

My practice is to note the location if I decide to buy the sample and then go there directly as soon as I get the full book.  And then I delete the sample file.


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

Not really a big deal as it is easy to navigate back to the location I left off from on the sample but since I know it can be done with iBooks, it seems like something Amazon would do as well. It's just one of those little things that bug me a bit and I would like to see changed about the Fire as I would still rather use my Fire over my iPad any day. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My practice is to note the location if I decide to buy the sample and then go there directly as soon as I get the full book. And then I delete the sample file.


Same here. I think it gets pretty obvious after you've done it a couple of times.


----------

